# Deutsche Bahn - Lob!



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2005)

Wir wollten zu einer Beerdigung mit der Bahn fahren. Wegen einer Signalstörung schafften wir den Anschlußzug nicht. Mit dem nächsten Zug hätten wir die Beerdigung nicht mehr pünktlich erreicht. Daher fuhren wir das letzte Stück mit dem Taxi, Kostenpunkt 45 Euro.

Nach einer mail an die DB am Donnerstag abends hatten wir heute einen Kulanzgutschein der Bahn im Briefkasten über 15 Euro. Das hat uns erstaunt und weil ich so gerne meckere, sei es lobenswert erwähnt 
Gruß
aka


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2005)

Das sind immer noch 30 Fragezeichen Differenz zwischen dem - eigentlich schon wahnwitzigen - Bahnpreis und den realen Kosten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2005)

Ja, trotzdem fand ich's ok - auch wenn mir grade jemand erzählt hat, dass ich sogar Anspruch auf 20% des Fahrpreises gehabt hätte (wären dann 40 Euro gewesen )
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/0,1518,284723,00.html


			
				spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Hat ein Zug am Zielbahnhof des Reisenden mehr als eine Stunde Verspätung, werden dem Fahrgast 20 Prozent des Fahrkartenwerts zurückerstattet. *Neu ist zudem, dass die Entschädigung nicht nur für den einzelnen Zug gilt, sondern für die Reisekette der Bahn: Auch wer wegen ein paar Minuten Verspätung einen Anschlusszug verpasst und erst eine Stunde später weiterreisen kann, hat Anspruch auf Erstattung.*



Aber lass mich doch mal loben, das tu ich so selten


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Aber lass mich doch mal loben, das tu ich so selten


Darfst Du gerne.
Allerdings haben mich diverse Gegebenheiten bei der Bahn so verschreckt, dass ich als Fahrgast dauerhaft nicht in Frage komme. Und das, obwohl ich auf bestimmten Strecken sogar kostenlos fahren könnte...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (16 Januar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> dass ich als Fahrgast dauerhaft nicht in Frage komme.



Das ist aber schade! 

Auch ich hatte — neben selbstverständlich vielen unerfreulichen Erfahrungen, die sich jedoch wieder ein wenig relativieren, wenn man öfter in Mittelosteuropa mit der Bahn unterwegs ist — ein lustiges Erlebnis mit dem «Unternehmen Zukunft»:

Vor anderthalb Jahren habe ich mich von *Frankfurt (Oder)* nach *Hof* aufgemacht, um das dort *in der Nähe* befindliche *Grenzmuseum Mödlareuth Töpen* zu besuchen.
Eine preislich günstige und auch zeitlich erstaunliche Alternative zum ICE der DB bot der Interconnex zwischen *Berlin-Schönefeld* und *Leipzig*. Tja, und dann stand der RE wegen irgendwelcher Bauarbeiten bereits wenige Kilometer nach Frankfurt (Oder) auf freiem Feld und bewegte sich eine halbe Stunde nicht mehr. In Berlin angekommen hatten ich und mein mich begleitender Hamburger Kollege bereits ein wenig an _contenance_ verloren. Nebenbei: Die meisten anderen Fahrgäste, überwiegend Brandenburger und Berliner, die offensichtlich vom Schnäppchenjagen aus Polen zurückgekehrt waren und also mit allerlei Plunder, wie Korbmöbeln, Autositzbezügen, Plastikblümchen in Glaskugeln, Zigaretten, Schnaps... beladen waren, und nun mit uns im Zug saßen, hatten aufgrund übermäßigen Alkoholkonsums weniger Probleme mit der _contenance_, als vielmehr mit der _continence_ bzw. Inkontinenz.

In der Schlange vor dem Info-Point des Ostbahnhofs bereitete ich mich innerlich schon einmal auf die zu erwartende verbale Inkontinenz der Diensthabenden vor, indem ich verschiedene Szenarien durchspielte. Problem 1 war nämlich, dass, da Interconnex Tickets nur im Zug verkauft (hat), mir ein Beweis dafür fehlte, dass ich wirklich beabsichtigt hatte, mit eben jenem Zug zu fahren, Problem 2, dass ich nun — ohne Nutzung eines ICE/ IC der DB — mit inakzeptabler Verspätung in Hof, wo ich mit einem Wagen abgeholt werden sollte, ankommen würde.

Als Antwort auf meine Frage «Grüß Gott! Ich habe den Anschlusszug nach Leipzig verpasst, weil der RE von Frankfurt Verspätung hatte. Ich habe hier einen Ausdruck des aus dem Internet, der veranschaulicht, dass ich beabsichtigt hatte, mit dem Interconnex zu fahren. Wenn ich nun die Regionalbahn nehme, komme ich mit einer mehr als zweistündigen Verspätung in Hof an. Deshalb würde ich gerne den nächsten ICE nutzen. Außerdem bin ich nicht dazu bereit, für die DB-Verbindung Berlin-Leipzig mehr zu zahlen, als ich für dieselbe Verbindung bei Nutzung des Interconnex gezahlt hätte. Wie können wir das Problem lösen?» hatte ich also

1. «Ditt gloob ich nich! Ditt kann ja jeda saagn!! Wissn Se, watt ick jedn Tag hia aleeb, mit de Russn un de Pooln... Jeen Se ma schöön weita, oda ick ruf da Pollezai.»

oder

2. «Früja waa allet bessa jeweesn. ßu DeDeEa-ßaitn wäan Se übahaup nich nach Hof jekomm. Blaim Se ma in Baliin. Is ooch schön, wa.»

oder

3. «Ja, Meesta, ick vaschtee Dir schon. Moment mal! _[zur Kollegin]:_ Ey, Schakkliin, da issn Kundä, däa will umsons nach Laipßich. Machma nich, wa? Hamwa noch nie jemach, wa? _[ohne eine Antwort von Jacqueline abzuwarten, zu mir]:_ Nee, weeß ick jetz ooch nich. Machma nich!»

erwartet.

Wie hatte ich mich getäuscht  : Der Mann am Schalter warf, nachdem ich ihm die Situation geschildert hatte, einen kurzen Blick auf meinen Internetausdruck, blickte auf die Uhr, sagte «Nee, da können Sie nichts mehr machen!», schrieb «Ist gültig als Fahrschein für den ICE Nr. ...» auf den Ausdruck, drückte einen DB-Stempel darüber und entließ mich mit den freundlichen Worten: «Gute Reise!».

Im ICE Berlin-Leipzig war man einigermaßen verwundert über den unkonventionellen Fahrschein. Nach telefonischer Rücksprache mit irgend jemandem teilte man mir dann mit: «Ist OK.»

Ja, so bin ich also einmal von Berlin nach Leipzig umsonst gefahren. Den «Fahrschein» habe ich übrigens aufbewahrt... falls ’mal jemand kommt und sagt «Ditt gloob ich nich!»


----------



## sascha (16 Januar 2005)

Ich sach nur: München-Berlin-München mit Lufthansa: ca. 120 Euro (eine Stunde Flugzeit), München-Berlin-München mit Bahn: ca. 220 Euro (fünf Stunden Fahrzeit). Wofür hab ich mich entschieden?


----------



## BenTigger (16 Januar 2005)

Na für die Bahn, da du dann 5 Std. Zeit hattest um deine nächsten Artikel für DS zu verfassen. Gelle??


----------



## Dino (16 Januar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> ...München-Berlin-München mit Lufthansa: ca. 120 Euro (eine Stunde Flugzeit)...


Aber die Frisur hält.... :roll:

By the way: Neulich...Sascha im Endanflug auf München...Wir müssen eben alle sparen...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (2 Juni 2005)

*Bahn-Software sorgt für teurere Tickets*



> *Bahn-Software sorgt für teurere Tickets
> Systemfehler bei Kombination von BahnCard und Mitfahrerrabatt. Bislang nur Hinweise an den Automaten*
> 
> Die Deutsche Bahn hat massive Probleme mit ihrer Verkaufssoftware. Seit Wiedereinführung der BahnCard 50 ist es dem Programm häufig nicht mehr möglich, den richtigen Preis für Mehrpersonentickets zu berechnen. Betroffen sind alle, die mit mehreren Personen auf einem gemeinsamen Fahrschein fahren wollen und dabei die BahnCards 50 und 25 kombinieren. Daran verschluckt sich das System regelmäßig, kommt mit BahnCard-Ermäßigung, Mitfahrerrabatt und Mindestpreis durcheinander - und ermittelt immer wieder einen zu hohen Preis. Tausende Tickets wurden seitdem im Durchschnitt um 2 bis 4 Euro teuerer verkauft, als die Bahn dürfte.
> ...


----------



## stieglitz (3 Juni 2005)

Wenn wir schon mal bei der Bahn sind, also ich fahre auch relativ oft mit der Bahn und bin im grossen und ganzen recht zufrieden. Stuttgart - Köln in weniger als 2,5 Stunden ist schon unschlagbar. Meist buche und reserviere ich über das Netz. Bisher keine Gebühr für die Reservierung.
Aber nun das:


> Platzreservierung ist nun auch im Internet kostenpflichtig
> 
> Die kostenlose Sitzplatzreservierung per Internet oder am Automaten hat ihre Werbefunktion erfüllt: Sie hat genug Kunden für die neuen Vertriebswege interessiert. Ab 12. Juni müssen nun auch Onlinebucher eine Gebühr zahlen.


http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/0,1518,358704,00.html
Die Werbefunktion ist also erfüllt, na prima!


----------



## stieglitz (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Deutsche Bahn - Lob!*

Jetzt mal ganz und gar kein Lob.
Bahncard im Abo. :wall:  
Letzten Mai hatte ich mir eine Bahncard 50 geholt, die mir von meinem Arbeitgeber bezahlt wurde. Vor ein paar Tagen erhielt ich nun automatisch eine neue Bahncard samt Rechnung über 206,-- €. Aber ich benötige für dieses Jahr keine Bahncard, da ich selten mit der Bahn fahren  werde.
In den schlauen AGBs der Bahn ist im § 2.5 ganz klein geregelt, dass man den Vertrag 6 Wochen vor Ablauf der Bahncard kündigen muss. Hatte ich nicht gelesen. Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren bereits eine Bahncard, da gabs diese Regelung noch nicht. (ja, ja ich schäme mich, dass ich die AGBs nicht gelesen habe )
Jetzt sitz ich auf einer unbenötigten Bahncard und 206 € Kosten.
Erinnert mich irgendwie an die hier vieltausendfach geschilderten Internet Abofallen.
https://www.bahncard-service.de/bahncard/show_agbs?bc_version=25
Die Verärgerung darüber ist allgemein sehr gross, wie man in entsprechenden Foren lesen. Nicht kundenfreundlich!


> 2.5 Geltungsdauer
> 
> Die Geltungsdauer der BahnCard 25/BahnCard 50 beträgt ein Jahr. Sie verlängert sich automatisch um jeweils ein weiteres Jahr, sofern die BahnCard 25/BahnCard 50 nicht bis 6 Wochen vor Kartenablauf schriftlich gegenüber dem BahnCard-Service gekündigt wird. Ca. 3 Wochen vor Ablauf der alten BahnCard 25/BahnCard 50 wird die neue BahnCard 25/BahnCard 50 zugesandt. Bei Vorlage einer Einzugsermächtigung erfolgt die Abbuchung des Preises vom Konto des Reisenden am ersten Geltungstag der BahnCard 25/BahnCard 50. In den anderen Fällen wird mit der neuen BahnCard 25/BahnCard 50 eine Rechnung versandt. Der Rechnungsbetrag muss spätestens bis zum Gültigkeitsbeginn der BahnCard 25/BahnCard 50 eingegangen sein. Die neue BahnCard 25/BahnCard 50 wird zu den jeweils gültigen BahnCard-Bedingungen ausgestellt. Im Falle von Änderungen wird das Verkehrsunternehmen diese dem Reisenden rechtzeitig mitteilen. Ist der Reisende mit den Änderungen nicht einverstanden, so kann er das Vertragsverhältnis innerhalb von 4 Wochen nach Zugang der Mitteilung schriftlich gegenüber dem BahnCard-Service kündigen. In diesem Fall verlängert sich die Geltungsdauer der BahnCard 25/BahnCard 50 nicht. Macht der Reisende von seinem Kündigungsrecht keinen Gebrauch, so werden die geänderten Bedingungen mit Zusendung der neuen BahnCard 25/BahnCard 50 wirksam. Hierauf wird das Verkehrsunternehmen in seiner Mitteilung den Reisenden jeweils hinweisen.


----------

